# Saimese New Photos



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres Todays photos of the siamese. The girls resptory problem has compleatly gone today but keeping them on the baytril a bit longer just to make sure. They were realy sniffing when i took them out side an there wasnt a hint of snuffelyness. The male on the other hand hasnt improved but hasnt got worse either, he is still on the baytril as well. Both girls ha there first litters but someone killed both litters so next time ill split them up to have them as im thinking it was ying who did it.

Zodiak - his points are not as dark as Yang but he has shading on his back which she and Ying lack.

























Yang - Has the darkest points and longer tail then Zodiak

























Ying - Blue points and longer tail then Zodiak


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Good looking! Their tails are huge!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They are lovely, but I so agree that you need more shading on them. Nice dark points, but not enough shading!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, i hope to breed them once zodiak get better and hopefully get some girls with some shading as both have none at all. I dont know where the huge tails came from, mums tail would touch her nose tip when put over her back but these ones go past it. Ill have to measure it.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

That tail is one of the longest I've seen. Wow.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Touching or passing the nose tip, is what is looked for in a tail, so keep it up.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

At least that is one thing i dont have to fix then lol
I think the girls are pregnant as i put what i thought was a little siamese girl in with them as JD was trying to mate her and she is way to small to be bred, well when i checked she had no nuts....well now she does. I hate sexing older mice, i do it at 1day then 7 days. So hes moved out as i dont wasnt any litters form him.
Zodiak is still very snufferly despite being on baytrill for a week.


----------

